# LR Frames?



## Moshe_Zusman (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi
I hope this is the right place to ask. I've been searching for a plug-in for LR2 that creates frames for images. I would like to have the option to do so in LR as a preset rather than Photoshop.
Anyone know of a plug-in or presets that create artistic frames?
Thanks!


----------



## DonRicklin (Sep 27, 2008)

Other than LR/Mogrify that applies pre-made ones or line borders, no. However you can download pre-made frames from places like Inside-Lightroom.com and use them as a saved ID Plate and apply them in Print and for Slideshows.


----------



## Moshe_Zusman (Sep 27, 2008)

hey thanks! that was quick. I am new to this forum, seems very nice.
I never heard of Mogrify so i'll look it up. If you have a link to it, I would appreciate it.
Thanks again


----------



## DonRicklin (Sep 27, 2008)

Go back a dozen threads or so in the Announcement Forum!

You'll find it. By Tim Armes!

And Welcome to our Forum!

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Moshe, welcome to the forum!

I've got the Mogrify link on auto-text, so I'll save you a search.  LR/Mogrify

Sid Jervis used to have a few more transparent PNG's for the Print module too.  http://web.mac.com/sidjervis/iWeb/Lightroom%2'Extra/Trans%2'PNG.html


----------



## DonRicklin (Sep 27, 2008)

Victoria, I miss Sid. Wish he was around, still. It is his Lightroom-Extras.com I ment to sight in my previous post.   Not to slight Richard's site. 

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 27, 2008)

Sid's site is rather out of date now but the feature you mention Don, is still relevant.
Sid made a great contribution didn't he - hope he is well.


----------

